# Mic for talking/singing in the $100-200 range?



## TipsyTolstoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey, I'm looking to buy a USB-mic which is good for recording speech and singing, no instruments. I'm very uneducated on this so I might need some help, I'll also happily fill you in on more details if that's needed.


----------



## proggermusic (Apr 29, 2021)

In that budget, you'll get the best results out of a cheap audio interface (Behringer, Steinberg, Focusrite) and a Shure SM57 or SM58. You should be able to get both for under $200, including cables, and this will sound much better than any USB mic on the market that I'm aware of.


----------



## TipsyTolstoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, I thought that would be more expensive. But I'll check it out, thank you!


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 29, 2021)

This is a nice vocal mic to start with. Has a USB interface, headphone output (!) and a professional XLR interface for when you want to attach it some time in the future to an interface. I bought a few of these for a work application, and they were friendly and flexible.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/844096-REG/Audio_Technica_AT2005USB_AT2005USB_Cardioid_Dynamic_USB_XLR.html


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 29, 2021)

@proggermusic speaks the truth. The SM58 is a fantastic standard vocal mic. Here it is paired with a USB interface, if all you want to do is record voice and singing:









SM58-X2U - SM58+X2u USB Digital Bundle - Shure USA


USB digital bundle includes the SM58 cardioid dynamic instrument microphone and a host of accessories.




www.shure.com


----------



## chrisr (Apr 29, 2021)

Might be slightly beyond your range but we've had a voice artist use the Apogee MiC (https://apogeedigital.com/products/mic) during lockdown this past year and I've been really very pleasantly surprised by the results.

The dynamic mics above will sound fine for singing and _may _even suit your voice better than a condenser - but for most speech work, which you mentioned in your original post, imho people really expect to hear the super detailed sound of a condenser still - despite the gazillion examples of vloggers using RE20's or SM7B 's - I personally think having those sexy looking mics in-shot accounts for some of that fashion.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 29, 2021)

If you only need one mic, no other inputs (and you're sure about that), I'd go for the Shure MV7. New USB mic styled on the SM7b, sounds pretty good. Not sure that I'd recommend an SM58 for talking as just a blanket choice but it'll do fine as well.


----------



## Tralen (Apr 29, 2021)

The Behringer C1 is a good medium condenser, with a USB version. It goes for $39 at Sweetwater.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 29, 2021)

Agree on an inexpensive interface (Behringer um2 is only about $40) and an XLR (not USB) mic. it opens up so many more possibilities. However disagree strongly on the SM57 and 58 suggestions. I'd opt for either the Sennheiser 835 (same price as the Shures and IMO a better mic) or better yet the isK ICDM (only $60 and may still be had for the promo half off price...$30 is insane value for a quality mic).


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 29, 2021)

From my experience, USB mics are hard to use for singing work due to the lag involved. An XLR microphone into even a cheap audio interface gave me much better results. I think you can get a Scarlett Solo and Shure SM57 or SM58 for $200.

If you have decent acoustics in your recording space, an AT2020 is a decent choice for an entry level condenser. Just be warned that it will pick up EVERY noise in your space.


----------



## chrisr (Apr 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> From my experience, USB mics are hard to use for singing work due to the lag...


I think the better ones like the Apogee have a headphone out built into the mic, along with a dry mix knob. They function not just as the mic but also as the soundcard. Saves carrying an extra box around. Honestly it's quite impressive! Can use with ipad / tablet too I think.


----------



## Tremendouz (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm happy with my €16.60 behringer xm8500 but from what I've heard, anything above $50-100 starts to get heavily in the diminishing returns area.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 30, 2021)

My U87 is staying on its boom stand, and I have a range of terrifying culinary implements to ensure that this remains the case. 

I think that "diminishing returns" are found in disappointment that the mic "doesn't do anything." 

For me, that's just perfect.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 30, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> I'm happy with my €16.60 behringer xm8500 but from what I've heard, anything above $50-100 starts to get heavily in the diminishing returns area.


For dynamics mics, agreed...that doesn't mean more expensive mics aren't worth it though, depends on the specifics. IMO for most situations, spending much more than $100 on a dynamic mic is very much diminishing returns and differences are exaggerated


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 30, 2021)

bill5 said:


> For dynamics mics, agreed...that doesn't mean more expensive mics aren't worth it though, depends on the specifics. IMO for most situations, spending much more than $100 on a dynamic mic is very much diminishing returns and differences are exaggerated


I agree that that's true. One standout is the MD441, and it's a good scalpel for certain surgical techniques. This post wasn't about that, and most stock stuff is really good today, like @bill5 said.

When someone admits they don't know where to start, a good dynamic is cromulent. Room? Who cares if it's a dining room or a padded cell. It's going to work for casual voice and singing.

Degree of seriousness? Nae bother, the casual recordist will love the simplicity of a USB cable and whatever, without buying an interface. Done. Now if somebody is crying out for assistance in building a studio in a spare bedroom, bring on the locusts.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 30, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Room? Who cares if it's a dining room or a padded cell. It's going to work for casual voice and singing.


I think again it depends, like what you mean by "singing"...if it's just rough demos or simply to try out ideas or songs, room acoustics might not matter much. But if you're going for more of a final quality product, it matters a ton. A cheap mic in a well-treated room will sound better than a great mic in a poorly treated one at least 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 30, 2021)

Tralen said:


> The Behringer C1 is a good medium condenser, with a USB version. It goes for $39 at Sweetwater.


This! I’ve produced two commercially successful albums using the C1 for all of the vocals.


----------



## emasters (Apr 30, 2021)

A Shure SM57 with a Shure A81WS windscreen, closely approximates the sound of the far more expensive Shure SM7B. YouTube has many audio tests comparing the two (hard for me to tell the difference listening to the comparisons). One approach to consider, if you're looking for a decent vocal mic in the $100-$200 price range.


----------



## Tralen (Apr 30, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> This! I’ve produced two commercially successful albums using the C1 for all of the vocals.


I was really impressed with that mic. For the OP, I would think the USB version holds the same quality, but I never tried it. 

I also really enjoy the Behringer XM8500 that was mentioned, it is a very nice SM58 clone.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 30, 2021)

emasters said:


> A Shure SM57 with a Shure A81WS windscreen, closely approximates the sound of the far more expensive Shure SM7B. YouTube has many audio tests comparing the two (hard for me to tell the difference listening to the comparisons). One approach to consider, if you're looking for a decent vocal mic in the $100-$200 price range.


And if there is any question about the quality of sound for dialog with an SM57, it’s been the microphone of choice for the White House for decades. It’s such a versatile workhorse of a microphone.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 30, 2021)

No offense, and I agree that the 57 is a versatile mic, but IMO "famous artist X used it" is not a valid reason to buy a mic. And really if you're going the Shure route, the 58 makes more sense than the 57 for vocals. Although again IMO there are better mics than either for as much or less for recording.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 30, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No offense, and I agree that the 57 is a versatile mic, but IMO "famous artist X used it" is not a valid reason to buy a mic. And really if you're going the Shure route, the 58 makes more sense than the 57 for vocals. Although again IMO there are better mics than either for as much or less for recording.


Aside from the "ball", there is no difference.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 30, 2021)

Which is enough. Two mics, same thing, but one grill is better than the other. Why would you buy the worse one?


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 30, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No offense, and I agree that the 57 is a versatile mic, but IMO "famous artist X used it" is not a valid reason to buy a mic. And really if you're going the Shure route, the 58 makes more sense than the 57 for vocals. Although again IMO there are better mics than either for as much or less for recording.


The White House isn’t a famous artist. It’s the US government offices and residence of the President. 

The reason I mention it is because the SM57 gets pigeon holed as an instrument only microphone, when it’s perfectly capable of serving as a dialog or vocals microphone.

The only advantage an SM58 has is the grill is more durable, making it more suitable for stage use where it’s likely to get banged up. There’s no difference in sound.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The White House isn’t a famous artist. It’s the US government offices and residence of the President.


Oh lol. I figured it was just another band I never heard of. I get a lot of that.

But "the US govt uses it" is an even less valid justification. Many years of fed govt employment experience talking. 




> The reason I mention it is because the SM57 gets pigeon holed as an instrument only microphone, when it’s perfectly capable of serving as a dialog or vocals microphone.
> 
> The only advantage an SM58 has is the grill is more durable, making it more suitable for stage use where it’s likely to get banged up. There’s no difference in sound.


And again while a relatively minor diff, the 58 is better for vocals because of that grill. They're the same price. If you're only using it for vocals, why choose the 57?


----------



## FlyingAndi (May 1, 2021)

bill5 said:


> And again while a relatively minor diff, the 58 is better for vocals because of that grill. They're the same price. If you're only using it for vocals, why choose the 57?


And you could still use it for instruments. Here's my current guitar recording setup with sm57 and sm58:




But back on topic: For (most) vocals I would rather use a budget large diaphragm condenser than an SM58.


----------



## bill5 (May 1, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> And you could still use it for instruments.


Except the OP said no instruments, so that's moot.




> But back on topic: For (most) vocals I would rather use a budget large diaphragm condenser than an SM58.


I think that's another "depends on the specifics" thing. But he's also doing voice-overs, where a dynamic mic is usually the better choice.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 1, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Oh lol. I figured it was just another band I never heard of. I get a lot of that.
> 
> But "the US govt uses it" is an even less valid justification. Many years of fed govt employment experience talking.
> 
> ...


I think you’re missing the point here. The SM57 isn’t amazing because the White House press room uses it. You can easily hear it in action all the time, and unlike the reputation it gets as an instrument microphone, the evidence very clearly shows it is great for vocals. Just watch any presidential address, White House press briefing, etc. 

As for an SM58 being objectively better for vocals from a sound perspective due to the metal grill, it isn’t. It’s just more likely to survive a live show if things get rowdy. With the foam cover Shure sells, the sound profile with a small EQ adjustment is very similar to the SM7B which is one of the most desirable dynamic microphones out there for vocals.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 1, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I think that's another "depends on the specifics" thing. But he's also doing voice-overs, where a dynamic mic is usually the better choice.


I would never use a dynamic mic for voice over work, a condenser is the better choice....especially for clarity and sound quality.


----------



## bill5 (May 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I think you’re missing the point here. The SM57 isn’t amazing because the White House press room uses it. You can easily hear it in action all the time, and unlike the reputation it gets as an instrument microphone, the evidence very clearly shows it is great for vocals. Just watch any presidential address, White House press briefing, etc.
> 
> As for an SM58 being objectively better for vocals from a sound perspective due to the metal grill, it isn’t. It’s just more likely to survive a live show if things get rowdy. With the foam cover Shure sells, the sound profile with a small EQ adjustment is very similar to the SM7B which is one of the most desirable dynamic microphones out there for vocals.


Actually I think you missed my point...I never said a 57 wouldn't work on vocals. Only that if the choice is a 57 vs 58, the 58 is better even if just very slightly. The 57 has a rep as more of an instrument mic and the 58 for vocals for a reason. Both are super sturdy, but that's probably moot as it sounds like the OP is only recording, not live performing. But personally I wouldn't buy either for vocals anyway.




Jeremy Spencer said:


> I would never use a dynamic mic for voice over work, a condenser is the better choice....especially for clarity and sound quality.


Sorry, my brain said condenser but my hands typed dynamic. Basically I was agreeing with you on a condenser generally, but again the devil is in the details; we don't know what kind of music, what's his voice like etc.

As for quality, that doesn't have anything to do with the type of mic it is. There are great dynamics and great condensers. But quality dynamics can be had less expensively.


----------



## Stringtree (May 1, 2021)

The OP wanted a mic for talking and singing, not for commercial voice over and for Whitney Houston to use when she visits on the weekends. You know, common clay. Simple. ELI5.

In addition, in asking for a USB mic with no knowledge of microphones to begin with, that presupposes an indifference to room acoustics and an aversion to attaching an octopus to the computer to record.

OP fled on Thursday. Meanwhile, this thread is about to turn into a Gearspace slogfest. It's just $200.

If I were doing casual talking and singing in an average rectilinear dwelling with untreated surfaces, I would still go for an insensitive dynamic, and I think the suggestion of the MV7 by @fakemaxwell is both application-specific and helpful.


----------



## bill5 (May 1, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> The OP wanted a mic for talking and singing, not for commercial voice over and for Whitney Houston to use when she visits on the weekends. You know, common clay. Simple. ELI5.


Well, the OP said "speech and singing, no instruments" which is pretty vague....we don't know what kind or how good/professional of a he hopes to get, and while a $100-200 budget is very limiting, professional-level records might be made with it. Tech has gotten that good.



> In addition, in asking for a USB mic with no knowledge of microphones to begin with, that presupposes an indifference to room acoustics and an aversion to attaching an octopus to the computer to record.


I don't think he's indifferent to room acoustics, I think, as he himself said, he's simply uneducated about it. It's very important and ignoring it would be a foolish (although common) mistake. 

And simply adding an audio interface isn't that big of a deal. But we're back to what his needs really are. We may never know...



> If I were doing casual talking and singing in an average rectilinear dwelling with untreated surfaces, I would still go for an insensitive dynamic, and I think the suggestion of the MV7 by @fakemaxwell is both application-specific and helpful.


As we've discussed earlier though, a dynamic is unlikely his best bet. Trying to "hide" room noise by getting a dynamic isn't a good idea, esp when some very basic room treatment can be done for very little money (perhaps none, depending on what he has available). And the MV7 is over his budget...I'd opt for the Behringer UM2 interface and an inexpensive condenser, such as these (I can't speak to the Behringers)...these would all keep him under budget:

- sE X1
- isK Pearl (easily best value and a crazy good deal at only $30)
- AKG 220
- Lewitt 240

But if he's really resistant to messing with an interface and would rather take the easier approach of a USB mic, and again if the singing is just demos/etc, the Blue Yeti and Rode NT are both fine mics and also condensers.


----------



## Casiquire (May 1, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> In that budget, you'll get the best results out of a cheap audio interface (Behringer, Steinberg, Focusrite) and a Shure SM57 or SM58. You should be able to get both for under $200, including cables, and this will sound much better than any USB mic on the market that I'm aware of.


I was going to say the EXACT same thing. The SM58 is a fantastic and high quality starting point at about the hundred dollar range. You could run it over with a truck and it wouldn't even notice. Great one to play with. I used a Behringer 4x4 for a while, but you could get a smaller model for your use. They do make a 2x2.

If you're very new to this, get a pop filter. Put it a couple inches away from the mic, and speak a couple inches away from the filter. Only other word of advice is that it might be slightly muddy at close range. The proximity effect is real with this mic. But other than that this is a very high quality but almost-too-easy solution


----------



## Tremendouz (May 2, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> If I were doing casual talking and singing in an average rectilinear dwelling with untreated surfaces, I would still go for an insensitive dynamic,


I'm not sure why you're suggesting something insensitive. There's a common myth floating around that condensers pick more background noises but they're just more sensitive. If you talk to a dynamic and a condenser from the same distance and lower the gain of the condenser to match the level of the dynamic, both will pick up the same amount of background noise. At least that's what is the consensus on the microphone Discord server I'm on.


----------



## Stringtree (May 2, 2021)

Dynamics and condensers differ in _input sensitivity_, usually by a lot. They both turn sound pressure into voltage. The dynamic is a little motor, and the condenser is a spider's web. It takes some energy to get that motor moving, and just an insect's tiny movements to get the spider's attention.

Typical working distance for a dynamic is 2 inches from the mouth. For a condenser, it's around six inches. So a dynamic really close to the source, trimmed to the right input level, is presented with a high ratio of voice to room reflections and other undesired noises. Being less sensitive, all that stuff will show up somewhat less in the recording.

If we bring the condenser to two inches away from the mouth and turn down the gain to match the level of the dynamic, it still hears the room reflections and other noise, but also turns a microscope on the inner workings of the oral cavity, breathing, any movement, and so on. 

There's no escaping doing some room treatment with a condenser. One can't just "eat the mic" and drive the noise down with the gain pot.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 2, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I would never use a dynamic mic for voice over work, a condenser is the better choice....especially for clarity and sound quality.


And yet I know an engineer who records all his voiceover/audiobook work with an SM7B, by no means an obscure choice in this field.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 2, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> And yet I know an engineer who records all his voiceover/audiobook work with an SM7B, by no means an obscure choice in this field.


Agreed. With a good preamp they are not too bad (they need more gain than the 57/58). Plus they look cool!


----------



## Stringtree (May 2, 2021)

Just because I'm a cheeky monkey, here's a voice over I just recorded with the SM57. Unplugging the U87 Ai and mounting the 57 was very cringey, but here's what I do, for you, the people. 

I did learn. It's not like I relish bloviating about microphones to the neglect of other responsibilities. The U87 needs 35 dB of gain. The 57 needs 60 dB. That had consequences, which were plainly apparent. 

Preamp was a Portico 5017, recording was made at 24/96. I was three inches away from the mic, talking off-axis. 

In the end, there just wasn't that much meat on the bones to EQ. That was noticeable.


----------



## bill5 (May 2, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> And yet I know an engineer who records all his voiceover/audiobook work with an SM7B, by no means an obscure choice in this field.


To say nothing of the RE20. Sure, the right dynamic can work just fine.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 2, 2021)

TipsyTolstoy said:


> Hey, I'm looking to buy a USB-mic which is good for recording speech and singing, no instruments. I'm very uneducated on this so I might need some help, I'll also happily fill you in on more details if that's needed.


Did you actually get a solution out of all this? I believe in helping the up-and-coming. Here's my suggestion: skip the USB mic, the built-in audio interface will not be great and you may have built-in compression you can't control (my Movo UM800 has that, it's terrible, only good for online meetings). Do this:

Get yourself a decent audio interface for $100. I suggest this PreSonus AudioBox 96 because you get Studio One Artist bundled, nice DAW you can upgrade to pro later. Plus they bundle plugins when you register.
THEN, get a Groove Tubes GT50 large diaphragm condenser mic which sounds _excellent _on vocals and speech (here's a Sweetwater review). They aren't made any longer and they were 500 bucks when they were. It just so happens I have a brand new one in the case with mic clip still in original box and I'll ship it to you for $100. There you go, great solution for 200 bucks. Zelle, PayPal, whatever, if you're interested we'll sort it out. If you don't live in the USA then we'll have some shipping to deal with. But at least it's a solution in the right direction, and you end up with a real audio interface (which you need for mixdown anyway), a decent starter DAW and a pro-sounding mic.
If interested, PM me and we'll get you going. If not, NO worries, just tossing that out there.


----------



## ed buller (May 2, 2021)

you can't go wrong with a 57. the Tiger Tank of Microphones

best

ed


----------



## Double Helix (May 11, 2021)

I used an SM58 for decades, so when I was looking to upgrade, I asked a music retailer friend of long-standing to find me a deal on a Beta58. He said, "Forget the Beta58; check out Audix." So I did.
For under $100 I bought an Audix OM2.
There seems to be a slight bump at around 2500-3000 that makes vocals pop. One of the other singers in our band, the drummer, heard me A/B with the Shure and decided to get one, too.
Now I keep my ol' SM58 in the bag.


----------



## proggermusic (May 14, 2021)

Audix and Heil both make really good dynamic mics. Great alternatives to Shure. The Heil PR40 is particularly beloved by several engineers I trust. Some of Audix's capsules are, I believe, made by Haun in Germany, who also make capsules for some of the highest-end mics out there (Brauner, for one).


----------



## Inherently (Sep 25, 2022)

Love this thread! My point of entry was this incredibly helpful Q & A video which lays out practice points for studio audio equipment and DAW plugins. I'm upgrading my 44.1 kHz pre-amp and looking for something more convincing that can grab 96 kHz from my SM58.


----------

